# OP/TP: kostenloser VNC-Server gesucht



## kassla (6 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

leider kann ich bislang im Forum nichts brauchbares finden:
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bzw. wo ich einen kostenlosen VNC-Server für mein Panel finde (ich hab' derzeit ein MP370, bräuchte dies aber auch für andere OP's/TP's, z.B. TP177B PN mit WinCe 3.0). Zwar habe ich schon Sm@rtAccess probiert, doch unser Kunde will möglichst kostenlos - vom PC aus auf sein Panel zugreifen ...

Falls jemand ein Tool hat, bitte ich auch um den Hinweis wie ich die Software auf das Panel kopieren und installieren kann (über das Netz, mit USB-Stick kann ich's...)


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen.


----------



## MarkusP (6 Juni 2008)

Auf den Panels ist im Prinzip auch nur eine Art des REAL-VNC Servers implementiert. Wir haben das auch schon getestet (Windows XP embedded) ohne den Sm@rtAccess zu verwenden. Ob es REAL-VNC auch für CE-Betriebssysteme gibt, weiss ich nicht. Inwieweit REAL-VNC "kostenlos" ist, hängt stark von der Art des Einsatzes ab.

Vielleicht hilt dir das weiter http://www.realvnc.com

Schönes WE


----------



## HeizDuese (6 Juni 2008)

Oder Opensource:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/metavnc/


----------



## Farinin (7 Juni 2008)

oder auch erst kürzlich in der CT gekürt: http://www.uvnc.com. Benutze ihn selbst, und bin viel besser zufrieden als mit RealVnc, denn man kann chatten, die Anzeige skalieren und Dateien übertragen!


----------



## Maxl (7 Juni 2008)

ein kurzes nachlesen der websites hinter den links und mein kommentar:
alle 3 Antworten: Thema verfehlt

gesucht wird ein VNC-Server, welcher auf der Windows CE Plattform läuft, wie sie von Siemens für die TP177, 277 usw. verwendet wird.


----------



## MarkusP (7 Juni 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> ein kurzes nachlesen der websites hinter den links und mein kommentar:
> alle 3 Antworten: Thema verfehlt
> 
> gesucht wird ein VNC-Server, welcher auf der Windows CE Plattform läuft, wie sie von Siemens für die TP177, 277 usw. verwendet wird.


 
REAL-VNC läuft sehr wohl unter Windows CE, aber welcher Prozessor ist in den TP177 etc. eingebaut ? Bin halt kein Siemens Fuzzy...
Ich hab' schon schlimmere Themaverfehlungen gesehen 

Schönes WE


----------



## HeizDuese (7 Juni 2008)

RealVNC soll mit CE gehen (mit den gängigen Prozessoren). Guckst Du z.B. hier:

http://www.conduits.com/products/apps/vnc.asp


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juni 2008)

Der Client läuft angeblich unter Windows CE, nicht aber der Server. Guckst Du hier: http://www.hpcfactor.com/reviews/software/realvnc/vnc-3-3-7/

Wenn man nach "VNC WinCE Server" googelt, wird man auch fündig.

Wie installiert man denn so einen Server auf einem OP177B?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (7 Juni 2008)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Ich hab' schon schlimmere Themaverfehlungen gesehen


aber immerhin hats die Diskussion in Fahrt gebracht


----------



## HeizDuese (7 Juni 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Client läuft angeblich unter Windows CE, nicht aber der Server. Guckst Du hier: http://www.hpcfactor.com/reviews/software/realvnc/vnc-3-3-7/
> 
> Wenn man nach "VNC WinCE Server" googelt, wird man auch fündig.
> 
> ...



Jo, stimmt! 

Wie man den installiert würd' mich auch interessieren - kann man 3. - Programme auf dem Panel installieren?


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (7 Juni 2008)

Man kann AddOns für ProSave erstellen. Ist zwar normalerweise nicht dokumentiert, aber man kann anhand von den mitgelieferten AddOns eigene basteln...


----------



## derwestermann (18 Juni 2008)

Ich stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem mit einer html-Datei und habe es wie anhängend gelöst. Im Prinzip läßt sich so jede beliebige Datei auf das MP schieben.


----------



## smartlab.at (23 Oktober 2012)

*tiny VNC Server for Windows CE and Windows*

OP/TP: i am developing and supporting a Windows CE based VNC server since severals years now. It's not free but it is not expensive either, just to finance my supporting efforts. A license costs 9.95€, see here: http://www.pocketvnc.com


----------

